

Swedish police took down subtitles community. - maesterbaevern
http://translate.google.se/translate?hl=sv&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sydsvenskan.se%2Fdigitalt--teknik%2Fpolisen-slog-till-mot-piratservrar%2F

======
maesterbaevern
[http://translate.google.se/translate?hl=sv&sl=sv&tl=en&u=htt...](http://translate.google.se/translate?hl=sv&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fundertexter.se%2F)
The unofficial press release of undertexter.se

